
Startup School Notes: The Book – Profits go to Watsi - gkoberger
http://buy.startupnotes.org/
======
Smerity
I loved the Startup School Notes and this is the perfect continuation. You've
taken all the publicity and activity and directed it straight to a cause which
was pitched with emotion and conviction to the Startup School crowd.

It's one of those one of those "see an opportunity, take the opportunity"
moments, and I'm really glad you took the opportunity to do both the initial
sketches and the book! Thanks!

~~~
gkoberger
Thanks!

------
MattStopa
I actually chose to donate the proceeds of my book The Rapid Rubyist to Watsi.
It's been pretty satisfying to know that the money will actually go for
something useful! The book has been a success so that is nice too.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Rapid-Rubyist-Matthew-Stopa-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Rapid-Rubyist-Matthew-Stopa-
ebook/dp/B00DPQ5P24)

------
ajiang
This is great. I hope the trend catches on for more conferences / events to
have these books as a nice momento of the event and reminder of the key points
from each speaker.

~~~
wmorein
I work for FiftyThree (the people who worked with Greg to make this). We're
hearing from a lot of people interested in doing this - here is another
example of a book made from sketchnotes:
[https://vimeo.com/75830198](https://vimeo.com/75830198)

~~~
ajiang
That's amazing...and probably a nice little side business there, working with
artists to attend events and providing physical books as gifts to conference
attendees.

------
wellboy
Great hustle Greg, great hustle. Make a startup out of this, launching with
tech conferences with your awesome notes and expanding later into other
verticals. Bam.

This is your launch^^

------
sashaeslami
This is a video of the founder of Watsi speaking at startup school.

It was the best speech IMHO.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlT3UhC7NwQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlT3UhC7NwQ)

------
dmazin
This is wonderful. Watsi's ability to motivate us toward charity is really
encouraging.

------
intelliot
In the spirit of Balaji Srinivasan's talk, how about accepting bitcoin? At the
time of this comment, USD $40 = 0.19388 BTC = 193.88 mBTC.

------
sjtgraham
How many people would buy a book of PG's essays with all profits donated to
Watsi (or one of the next YC non-profits)?

~~~
thatswrong0
I know I would. Hell, even just a nicely formatted eBook or nice webpage (like
StartupNotes.org) could do the trick plus provide a lower barrier to entry.

~~~
maxprogram
How about a PDF? :)

[http://stuff.maxolson.com/On-Startups.pdf](http://stuff.maxolson.com/On-
Startups.pdf)

There are other startup-related essays thrown in there too. PG, if you're
reading this and want it taken down, please let me know and I'll oblige.

------
simonebrunozzi
Greg, superb!!! Can't praise you enough for this. Well done!

------
mrwnmonm
40$ for another person notes on somthing published for free?

~~~
gkoberger
The notes used in the book are available for free, too:

[http://startupnotes.org/](http://startupnotes.org/)

------
usivaguru
Do you ship internationally? - Malaysia

~~~
wmorein
Yes, we do ship to Malaysia. Shipping does cost an extra $5, though.

~~~
asadlionpk
What about Pakistan :)

~~~
wmorein
Yes, Pakistan too.

------
JGuo
Amazing. Keep up the great work Greg!

